# b14 thailand



## lowrider (Aug 15, 2005)

say hello from thailand  'been a long-time reader and just have a chance to log in and say hi  
my ride is year 2000 b14, called "sunny" in thailand, while the b12 and b13 were all called sentra. wonder why? this is because while the smart guys at nissan thailand were launching the new b14 back in '95, the b13 sentras were still selling quite well, so they opted for the new name for the b14. in 2000 while in the US and some other countries were introducing the new b15, nissan thailand face-lifted the b14 as a minor-change. and by the way, b15 never made it to thailand as the n16 took over the sentra/sunny line here in 2001 or so. sad story for the B-family 

i'll post some more pics later  :cheers:


----------



## stone (Jul 7, 2005)

Do you have a pic of your B14?


----------



## andre (Apr 30, 2002)

nice! love the pic too.


----------

